

Ask HN: Do you still listen to mp3? - Donito

It feels most people today use services like Grooveshark &#38; Spotify to listen to music. I'm not one of them, because I have accumulated so many mp3 over the years, that I'm very attached and satisfied by my existing library.<p>So I'm curious, how many of you still use mp3? and how (e.g. phone, CD, online)?
======
DanBC
I use mp3. I have a large library, and I'm not going to transcode it to
something else.

The things I buy are usually mp3 too.

Currently on Snow Leopard I use Clementine. I'd like something else. I'd
prefer something that was a bit more stable with a large library; that was
really easy to "vote" a track up or down (I have a lot of tracks that I won't
listen too. I need a way to mark and delete them. Really delete, not just
remove from a playlist.)

I'm thinking of someway to improve the naming and tagging of the files.

Really, it's a mess.

Portable use I have an old Sansa Fuze which I really like. Except the scroll
wheel has a well known "getting stuck" problem.

------
zmitri
I still primarily listen to mp3s via my own cloud based music player that lets
you share your library with your friends. It looks like iTunes before they
started to add extra bells and whistles (ping buttons) that in my opinion make
it less useful. It's not perfect, but it allows me to listen to 320kbps audio
files without having to worry about audio filters being applied by specific
applications.

I have a couple albums on my iPhone (only need the 16 gig as the rest of my
library is accessible when online).

------
marssaxman
MP3 files or MP3 streams, yes, at least 6-7 hours a day. I've never bothered
to put any of this stuff on my phone since I'm always working with a computer
anyway.

------
paulhauggis
I stopped downloading years ago. I use things like grooveshark and pandora.

